# More Warbirds.



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 14, 2011)

Experimental processing. C&C welcome.


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 15, 2011)

Excellent overall, composition, framing, lighting and as I mentioned on FB there's a quality to them that hyper-realistic oil painting look. Or as Carol mentioned with your Armor photos that hand tinted quality. It's awesome really. 

I really enjoy these pieces and the others as well.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Dec 15, 2011)

Very effective.  I think these would look great framed.  The only one I could do without is the one with the big guy in the pith helmet in it.


----------



## Carol (Dec 15, 2011)

I like it a lot.  Bob, did you do these shots as HDR?  Or is it HDR-like processing?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 15, 2011)

Carol said:


> I like it a lot.  Bob, did you do these shots as HDR?  Or is it HDR-like processing?



HDR processing from single JPGs.  Next airshow I think I'll shoot raw and see what I can do.  

Processing works best on planes on the ground, not so good on those in flight. I could probably spend some extra time and fine tune better and clone out some background clutter (ie guy in pith hat) for actual prints. Might cherry pick and put a few up as such later on.

This first batch was shot on a Canon 50D with Canon 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6L IS.  Excellent lens.  I only need to sign up 70 supporting members and I can buy one, LOL.
I put up more shots on Facebook and will also be posting them to my website soon.

Thank you for the feedback, it's appreciated


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 15, 2011)

Older shots, reprocessed.  Some shot on a Nikon 50D, some on the Canon XSI. Various lenses. (from 2007-2008)

2008


2007


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 15, 2011)

I think the 2010 shots at the top came out the best out of all of these.

2007 shots include the Liberty Belle which crashed and was a total loss last June.


----------



## MPC1257 (Dec 15, 2011)

What beautiful work.  I am in awe of people who are gifted with such creativity ability.  I hope you can manage to capture a P38 Lightning at some point, they've always been my favorite WWII airplane.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 15, 2011)

2006 shots reprocessed.  These I think came out good too.  The one close up of the Memphis Belle has serious data corruption I fixed best I could.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 15, 2011)

MPC1257 said:


> What beautiful work.  I am in awe of people who are gifted with such creativity ability.  I hope you can manage to capture a P38 Lightning at some point, they've always been my favorite WWII airplane.



Thank you. 

I'll look through my shots (I think I've got around 6,000 from the last few years) and see if I got any P38's. I think I did, but I'm not sure.


----------



## WC_lun (Dec 15, 2011)

These pics are awsome.  There is just something special about planes and these pics capture that.


----------



## MPC1257 (Dec 16, 2011)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I'll look through my shots (I think I've got around 6,000 from the last few years) and see if I got any P38's. I think I did, but I'm not sure.



Ever since I was a kid I was always fascinated with WWI and WWII airplanes.  I was lucky enough to get a flight in a T-6 Texan Trainer with North Amercian Top Gun as a gift for my 40th birthday (I can't believe it was 14 years ago already) and it was the most incredible gift.  I actually got to fly it, once we were at a safe altitude, and I loved every second of it.  They had cameras in the cockpit, out on the tail and also on 1 wingtip.  The feeling is indescribable.
Your pictures helped me to remember why I loved those planes so much.  Thanks!


----------



## Sukerkin (Dec 16, 2011)

Mate, you are really good at photographing aircraft - I mean seriously good.  You capture views that give a sensation of movement and purpose as well as aesthetic composition.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm really thinking about pulling these together into a coffee-table type book. I'd have to reedit but that's ok. I could get the color balance a bit tighter, clean up a few 'icks' and tweak the crops a hair (most are uncropped shots).


----------



## Sukerkin (Dec 16, 2011)

Good idea :nods:.  I'd buy a copy :tup:.


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 16, 2011)

Sukerkin said:


> Good idea :nods:. I'd buy a copy :tup:.



My son says yes please he wants a copy, he loved the pics, says they remind him of anime! There's plenty of aircraft fans here as well as aircraft museums who would sell the book.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm looking into pricing.


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 17, 2011)

Should probably point out my son is in his thirties not a kid lol so it's a mature opinion!


----------



## granfire (Dec 17, 2011)

LOL, right....
Guy and mature...on what plain of existence does that jive together! :lfao:


----------



## Buka (Dec 17, 2011)

Those shots transport me to a place I've never even been to. Very few photos can do that.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 20, 2011)

Canadian Harvard's at Rest


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 21, 2011)

ok, not warbirds. Most of these 5 have a different processing than the warbirds above. Trying to be a little different here.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 21, 2011)

A few more of the Memphis Belle (Geneseo, NY)


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 21, 2011)

Last ones for now.


----------



## Sukerkin (Dec 21, 2011)

The fourth F-16 shot in post#22 is particularly good, Bob.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 21, 2011)

Sukerkin said:


> The fourth F-16 shot in post#22 is particularly good, Bob.



Thank you.  I'm going to try and get to a few air shows this year, get some variety. Geneseo's nice but it's mostly the same folks every year. Its a $$ thing though, admissions been going up and travel time's a pita. lol.  The Cleveland show's had a B52, B1 and B2 I believe in the last few years, and the Dayton one's had an F15, F16 and F18.


----------



## Carol (Dec 21, 2011)

Awesome shots, and I absolutelly love the processing


----------

